# One Year Data Review



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm almost done, closing in on my one year driving. I have worked on this spreasheet for almost 9 months and have finally populatate all data. So, here is how it looks.
Cost per mile reflects only Uber miles.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I'm almost done, closing in on my one year driving. I have worked on this spreasheet for almost 9 months and have finally populatate all data. So, here is how it looks.
> Cost per mile reflects only Uber miles.
> View attachment 8264


So what are your preliminary conclusions?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Your percentages are confusing...


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

This data gives the percent of actual Uber expenses. Which is what you need for end of year for IRS. 
If you use your vehicle for both personal and business, you need to account for all miles. 
Then, you take the percent of business related expenses. 
In the end I will know whether to itemize or take the standard deduction.
In my case I know what route to take since my vehicle is paid for and fully depreciated. 
This is a spreadsheet I've designed for the new drivers that have very little knowledge as to how to keep track of expenses.


----------

